# Caution: Thieves at work, targeting cars' GPS units



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

GPS units targeted in hotel, office lots

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar...ion_thieves_at_work_targeting_cars_gps_units/




Do Not Leave It Inside Your Car , not even for 10 minutes at any time.


----------

